# Tittling - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Tittling ist ein Museumsdorf im Bayerischen Wald, etwas nördlich von
Passau. In diesem Dorf gibt es wunderbare Exponate, so wie diese
ehemalige Mühle. Die betagten Mühlsteine wärmen sich an der Sonne.

Tittling is a museum village in the Bavarian Forest, just north of Passau.
In this village there are wonderful exhibits, as this former mill. 
The elderly millstones warm in the sun

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Just amazing!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is nice. I would like to do something similar only with thick oil and knives. 

Dieses ist nett. Ich möchte etwas ähnliches nur mit dicken Öl und Messer zu tun.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I love it Bro.. Nice shadow work!

D


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice WC. 
Terry, look at his wall & imaging it done with blades... Clarification of previous suggestion.


----------

